

Ask HN: Real time PubSub-type notification API service? - dotBen

I have a bunch of keyword/search terms I want to be notified of if they match anything published in the blogosphere or mainstream news.<p>Does anyone know of a hosted service API I can use to subscribe to for real time notification of mentions of my keywords?<p>The traditional media notification space doesn't seem to be API orientated.  But with services like Superfeedr and Spinn3r I assumed there would be a number of such services around -- but I can't find any!<p>Looking for free or paid-for options.  Thanks!<p>(Google News/Blog search doesn't really cut it and isn't API driven - looking for REST or better XMPP orientated service)
======
zh
<http://developer.collecta.com/XmppApi/RealTime/>

